# Pics of new CCW wheel, links



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

http://216.118.86.224/m3forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=207269#post207269

FDM


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

can't see the attachments over there, you have to be a registered member


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry about that, I'll post them here too


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Nice wheels. Have you noticed any increased tramlining with the extra width tires up front?


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> Nice wheels. Have you noticed any increased tramlining with the extra width tires up front?


No, but with the alignment as aggresive as it is, I was not sure what to expect. All I can say is that with the Goodyear F1's the amount of grip this car has is amazing. I am going to need to roll the fenders a little bit, because it does rub slightly when it has a full tank of gas in the back.


----------

